# Tuff Coat non-skid



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I sprayed 8 coats of it on my last boat with a drywall hopper and the guy that bought it is fishing the marshes of Louisiana on it to this day with no issues. It’s not as durable as awlgrip or other hard nonskids but it is very nice and easy to touch up. If you have ever been on a cruise ship, work boat or water park you have most likely stepped on this coating.


----------

